

The innovation gap - yummyfajitas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704111704575354863772223910.html

======
hga
For full text:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22virtue+of+their+hard+work....](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22virtue+of+their+hard+work.+We+believe+in+the+free+flow%22+site%3Awsj.com)

Has the usual mutually contradictory recommendations of encouraging more
American youth into science careers while making sure they won't make much
money by importing foreigners. To no one's surprise (well, not mine) he joined
the workforce in 1979, before things got too crowded in his field of chemistry
(that's when I started college and was starting to notice that biology wasn't
looking to be a good career choice).

------
VengefulCynic
WSJ subscription required.

